# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete and Rain!

## keepontruckin

Me and a mate layed a concrete slab base and it has turned out pretty well on saturday 28th June yesterday. I covered the slab after it had hardened about 4 hours after the pour because the weather wasn't looking too good for that night. This morning I removed the covers and the slab is looking good and is hard. Tonight and tomorrow they are predicting showers and what I want to know is should I cover the concrete again or is it now ok for the rain?

----------


## wozzzzza

it will be fine. i asked the same question to my concreter the other month when he laid a slab for me, it was gonna rain the next day, he said no worries, wont affect it, it will be dry enough. so 24 hours aint gonna be a problem unless ita an absolutely huge downpur with hail and 50mm in an hour falls.

----------


## keepontruckin

Thanks mate. I wasn't too sure but am quite happy to hear that. How did it turn out after the rain?

----------


## wozzzzza

ended up not raining.

----------


## Terrian

> Me and a mate layed a concrete slab base and it has turned out pretty well on saturday 28th June yesterday. I covered the slab after it had hardened about 4 hours after the pour because the weather wasn't looking too good for that night. This morning I removed the covers and the slab is looking good and is hard. Tonight and tomorrow they are predicting showers and what I want to know is should I cover the concrete again or is it now ok for the rain?

  all will be fine, 24hrs is enough time for the surface to harden enough to not be affected by a bit of rain...

----------


## Cementer

In actual theory, rain or a soaking with water for the next few days will help with the curing of your slab. It will prevent rapid dehydration of the slab which will in turn maintain maximum strength. Usually about 8 hrs after a slab is poured it can be wet down and kept moist. I tell clients that a slab should be hosed down for about a beer or two in the afternoons for a few days after the initial pour.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> In actual theory, rain or a soaking with water for the next few days will help with the curing of your slab. It will prevent rapid dehydration of the slab which will in turn maintain maximum strength. Usually about 8 hrs after a slab is poured it can be wet down and kept moist. I tell clients that a slab should be hosed down for about a beer or two in the afternoons for a few days after the initial pour.

  Wot he said. A bit of water helps, not hurts. Especially if it is hot and/or dry following the pour.  :Smilie:

----------


## Terrian

> In actual theory, rain or a soaking with water for the next few days will help with the curing of your slab. It will prevent rapid dehydration of the slab which will in turn maintain maximum strength. Usually about 8 hrs after a slab is poured it can be wet down and kept moist. I tell clients that a slab should be hosed down for about a beer or two in the afternoons for a few days after the initial pour.

   

> Wot he said. A bit of water helps, not hurts. Especially if it is hot and/or dry following the pour.

  all fine in theory, but if the slab gets rained on before the surface has had a chance to dry you end up with:
1) pit marks from the rain drops
2) surface goes 'sandy'   :Smilie:

----------


## keepontruckin

Thanks for all the information. It has been dry since saturday and now it is monday. I think I might give it a light spray if it doesn't rain to do the slab extra good as from the helpful information that you guys have given. Thanks again.

----------

